
365 RFCs: a 50th anniversary dive with one RFC blog post per day - yarapavan
https://write.as/365-rfcs/table-of-contents
======
yarapavan
This is Darius Kazemi’s new year-long project to blog one RFC daily in
chronological order.

Quoting Darius:

April 7th, 2019 is going to be the 50 year anniversary of the first ever
Request for Comments, known as an RFC. These documents started out in 1969 as
a way for ARPANET engineers to keep track of notes and discussions on their
project. (ARPANET was run by the US Department of Defense and is considered
the primary precursor to the modern internet.) I'll go more into what these
documents are as we encounter them over the course of the year. But basically:
they're just slightly formal documents attempting to formalize some knowledge
about a project, like an internal page on a company wiki, that kind of thing.

In honor of this anniversary, I figured I would read one RFC each day of 2019,
starting with RFC 1 and ending with RFC 365. I'll offer brief commentary on
each RFC. I'm interested in computer history and how organizations communicate
so I think this should prove pretty interesting even though RFCs themselves
can be legendarily dry reading (the occasional engineering humor RFC
notwithstanding).

I can only promise I'll cover all 365 RFCs in a year. I may post anywhere
between 0 and 3 of these a day.

